# Camo for New Truck



## gcaskew (Aug 30, 2007)

I just got a new truck and I am thinking of putting the camo tape on the bottom. 
Do you like it if you have it?
Did you put it on yourself or pay to have it installed?
Where did you get it?

I have GOT to get some hunting color on this truck... 

Thanks
Carlton


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd been tossin the idea back and forth also. The 8" max-4 camowrap stuff. Some is permanent and some semi-so.
I'd go semi.

I think it would look cool if not overdone.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Sep 14, 2007)

Camoclad.com check them out.  I have it around the bottom of my F250.


----------



## stev (Sep 14, 2007)

What ever you decide ,make sure its 3-m type.


----------



## alvishere (Sep 14, 2007)

I have found some for a total wrap...off the top of my head Camo extremes..I have made some post about it before...let us know what you decide
http://camoextreme.com/


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Sep 14, 2007)

cabelas carries it too. i just bought a F-250 & thought seriously bout the camo accent but i decided to invest that $$$ into camo seat covers. give us some pics when you get it done. they really look good.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Sep 14, 2007)

CamoExtreme and Camoclad use the same 3m product.


----------

